# Excuses for Trespassing



## redlevel (Nov 4, 2009)

GOTCHA said:


> the smallest tract of land i hunt is over 500 acres....still have to cross property lines sometimes. It may be your land but it's my dog....If one of those prized bird dogs you have ran across my property line after a single would you just leave it and hope it came back? Animals ignore property lines....thats domestic or wild animals so you can only do what you can do and thats retrieve what is yours...



My bird dog wears an e-collar with a beep feature.  He is trained to "here" on the beep.  He also wears a bell.  He is trained for a walking hunter, or one on a golf cart.  He hardly ever gets out of my sight.  I know where he is 100 percent of the time.  I do not turn him out in the dark of the night.  He does not chase his quarry, he points it, and is stanch on point and steady to wing.  I quit using big-running pointers because there aren't enough birds, I can't keep up with them, and because I don't have literally thousands of acres to hunt on like I did back in the 60s and 70s.  

Every bird hunter has lost a dog, or crossed a fence to pick up a dead bird or a live dog.  In nearly 50 years of quail hunting, I can't remember ever going on land where I didn't have permission.  Also, bird hunters do not start their hunts at dark, knowing there is a better than even chance their dogs will chase their prey across three or four land lines before daylight.  

The fact that "my dog can't read that posted sign," or "animals ignore land lines"  is a mighty poor excuse for trespassing.   There are plenty of very legitimate reasons for me, or any other landowner, not wanting a bunch of dogs, vehicles, and hunters on my land.  I enumerated them in the post on the other thread.   I started this thread so as to not completely hijack the other one.   From the attitudes expressed in this forum, and from experience, I have to say that hog-doggers have about as little regard for other people's property as any group I know of.   If your dog can't read, and you are going to use that as an excuse to trespass, then you should just keep him in the box.

I realize this is a dead horse, but I have just recently had a bunch of outlaws trespassing on my property.  They had permission to hunt a particular tract where peanuts were on the ground, but their dogs had to cross another 400 acre tract to get on my property.


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 4, 2009)

at  the  most  should of retrieved  the dogs  and  left  your  land


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2009)

How times have changed.  I remember when I was a kid my Grandfather and I could start on one end of the county and walk to the other and find a farmer that would let us use his phone to call and get a ride back home.  Of course we had permission to travel across most of that land and stayed off land we did not have permission to go on.  But if we had to cross somebody's land to get a dog or to get to another piece of property the owners were not so "hung up" as to not allow it.  "Just passing through" as my Grandfather would say.  But I guesswe as hunters have kind of brought it on ourselves.  Trashing others property as we "passed through" (which we NEVER did by the way) or shooting animals on a piece of property as we passed through (which we also never did) and then there is that lease fee that we dreamed up.  As hunters we thought it was a good idea to offer a farmer a little money if he woudl let only us tresspass.  Can't blame a farmer for taking the offering but we have now created a business out of it.  Can't call farner John and ask him if you can hunt his place anymore becasue somebody else is paying him to hunt it.

I miss the good old days where a man shared his land with friends and in turn the firends shared his bounty.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 4, 2009)

Randy said:


> I miss the good old days where a man shared his land with friends and in turn the firends shared his bounty.



I still share my land with friends.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats the problem and it also hurts the game by all the sectioning of land. Game is being forced out of areas by developement and tracts are dissapearing at alarming rates. I would rather see more land used as WMA here myself then leased out to private partys. We mainly hunt WMA's here with my group of hogdoggers and getting on someone elses property is hardly an issue. Times have certainly changed and I would have to say not neccessarily for the good of the many. If hogs are an issue than most farmers would be glad to have them removed from thier land.  And in the past that would have been the case. No one likes to have someone they dont know tearing across their property without permission at all hours of the night. Thats understandable today giving concerns for property and welfare.  Again we spend more time on here beating down fellow hunters and aruing amongst ourselves then banding together and protecting our rights to hunt. There are groups that like to see us going at each other while they slip in and try and slip in and rem ove our hunting freedoms.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Nov 4, 2009)

its happened to everyone i do everything that i can to prevent it and its hardly ever happens but what i have done in the past is contact the land owner asap and then retreive my dog and nothing else my ? for you red level and this is not an attack but since you hate hogs and hoghunters why do you even wast your time on this forum if i dont like someone i stay away from them and like i said this is not an attack just wondering


----------



## JohnE (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont care what your bird dogs do, those are bird dogs. Your dogs are trained to stay near you, like you said.
If hog dogs stayed in your sight you would not have the problem of them crossing fences, but you would not catch any hogs. See what im getting at?


----------



## redlevel (Nov 4, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> its happened to everyone i do everything that i can to prevent it and its hardly ever happens but what i have done in the past is contact the land owner asap and then retreive my dog and nothing else my ? for you red level and this is not an attack but since you hate hogs and hoghunters why do you even wast your time on this forum if i dont like someone i stay away from them and like i said this is not an attack just wondering



I don't hate hog hunters.  I despise trespassers, and I despise people who turn feral hogs out.  If a hog hunter happens to fall in either or both categories, then so be it.  I have nothing against any hunter of any kind who respects property and abides by the law.

I come here because I am not one to just ignore a problem.  And besides that, its fun.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 4, 2009)

JohnE said:


> I dont care what your bird dogs do, those are bird dogs. Your dogs are trained to stay near you, like you said.
> If hog dogs stayed in your sight you would not have the problem of them crossing fences, but you would not catch any hogs. See what im getting at?



What I am afraid you are getting at is that you are so arrogant that you think that if you can't catch hogs without trespassing, then that makes it ok for you to trespass, and that I should just understand that that's the way it is.

About right?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 4, 2009)

what does NO TRESPASSING mean?


----------



## JohnE (Nov 4, 2009)

redlevel said:


> What I am afraid you are getting at is that you are so arrogant that you think that if you can't catch hogs without trespassing, then that makes it ok for you to trespass, and that I should just understand that that's the way it is.
> 
> About right?



Im tryin to say that the dogs are not always in your sight, in a perfect world we would have control of them like you do your bird dogs but we dont, it is completely different than bird hunting.

I dont like trespassing either, but if i have to go and get my dogs i will try to go in and get out as quick as i can.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 4, 2009)

If my dogs go on somebody else's land I'm going to get them.   I hunt the state land that borders the property I hunt. That land belongs to we the taxpayers any way. I see it as one big lease even though it is posted. Our tax dollars pay for it and I hunt it. Thanks Jimmy


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 4, 2009)

I know some guys use training collars to send some voltage to a new dog when it runs deer or somethng else it shouldn't do. What about long range " tones " that they are trained to come back on they hear them? Or a little "voltage" when they don't?  With all the long range gps and other gear they are wearing, seems like some gear to make em mind their handlers could help keep you guys out of spots you don't want to be in?


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Nov 4, 2009)

redlevel said:


> My bird dog wears an e-collar with a beep feature.  He is trained to "here" on the beep.  He also wears a bell.  He is trained for a walking hunter, or one on a golf cart.  He hardly ever gets out of my sight.  I know where he is 100 percent of the time.  I do not turn him out in the dark of the night.  He does not chase his quarry, he points it, and is stanch on point and steady to wing.  I quit using big-running pointers because there aren't enough birds, I can't keep up with them, and because I don't have literally thousands of acres to hunt on like I did back in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> Every bird hunter has lost a dog, or crossed a fence to pick up a dead bird or a live dog.  In nearly 50 years of quail hunting, I can't remember ever going on land where I didn't have permission.  Also, bird hunters do not start their hunts at dark, knowing there is a better than even chance their dogs will chase their prey across three or four land lines before daylight.
> 
> ...



fair enough maybe i mistook your commit on hog doggers and other posts everyone is welcome but i hope you understand that you get idiots in everything even birdhunting i birdhunt myself but not every hog dogger,hunter whatever are outlaws or bad people im sorry if you have had some bad experiences but were not all bad i can say for a fact that myself and the people that i run with try to do whats right and obay the laws and respect all landowners and there property if the chance is good that we will end up on someones property that doesnt want us there then we find somewhere else we dont want trouble we just want to have fun and make memories in our sport just like when you bird hunt with all do respect country mike


----------



## GOTCHA (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't think its ok to trespass....but i do think that if i do go over your property line to get my dog, then you should be kind enough to let me do so...i've been on both ends of the trespassing so i know how it is to have someone rambling over your property....we have pointers too..my brother in law shocked one and we found him about 2 miles away....things happen property lines get crossed....it sounds to me like you are trying to find something to whine about.....hogs are gonna be in middle and south georgia if you like it or not....so either find some good dogger to get along with and abide by your rules or keep whining


----------



## GOTCHA (Nov 4, 2009)

cajunl said:


> Sadly this way of thinking is slowly eroding our dog hunting privileges.
> 
> It will not change and we will slowly lose our dog hunting areas county by county and state by state.



what would you do then rockstar?  how has my middle Georgia way of thinking eroding your central Florida  dog hunting priviledges?


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 5, 2009)

Point well stated....

Gotcha--The picture in your avatar, is that dog dead?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2009)

GOTCHA said:


> i don't think its ok to trespass....but i do think that if i do go over your property line to get my dog, then you should be kind enough to let me do so...



Of course he should. Why should you 

A. Be responsible for controlling your dog.

B. Have to be courteous enough to ask for permission first.

After all, its' all "one big lease".


----------



## southerntaco98 (Nov 5, 2009)

no 1 can tell me i cant hunt with  dogs on my land. and if they go to the land next door im goin to get them weather you care or not. and who ever try to tell me diff can drive there truck off a cliff. 

hope thats mod approved


----------



## win280 (Nov 5, 2009)

GOTCHA said:


> i don't think its ok to trespass....but i do think that if i do go over your property line to get my dog, then you should be kind enough to let me do so...
> 
> Then you should be kind enough to let me come  visit your house while you are  getting your dogs off my land.
> Same situation in reverse.
> Non't being serious, but makes you think about the other person?


----------



## GOTCHA (Nov 5, 2009)

dog in my avator is not dead...you can come in your yard to get your pooch but not my house....don't hunt during deer season much and either way my dogs don't bark but maybe once....so you probably won't even know i'm there...i've never had any problems with it...i'm just saying no matter where i'm hunting and where my dogs go...I will follow them...if its  across the river or the property line


----------



## GOTCHA (Nov 5, 2009)

I understand your problems cajun but I just don't have them...when a situation comes about...i'll have to keep them away from the property but til then i'll turn them loose on the property line.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 5, 2009)

southerntaco98 said:


> no 1 can tell me i cant hunt with  dogs on my land. and if they go to the land next door im goin to get them weather you care or not. and who ever try to tell me diff can drive there truck off a cliff.
> 
> hope thats mod approved





GOTCHA said:


> ...i'm just saying no matter where i'm hunting and where my dogs go...I will follow them...if its  across the river or the property line



In other words you are admitting to being a trespasser and you don't intend to change.

Do you people really think it is your God-given right to trespass?   Or do you just have no more respect than that for private property rights?


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 5, 2009)

Ignorance is Bliss!!!!


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2009)

redlevel said:


> In other words you are admitting to being a trespasser and you don't intend to change.
> 
> Do you people really think it is your God-given right to trespass?   Or do you just have no more respect than that for private property rights?



I'll go with that one.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 5, 2009)

Redlevel, you need to give it a break.
Any hogdogger that cares for his dogs at all is going to cross a fence to get them back. 

Why are you so scared to have someone on step on your land for 5 minutes? You think they might catch a hog, something that you hate so much? Or do you have a whiskey still or pot plants you dont want them to find?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2009)

JohnE said:


> Redlevel, you need to give it a break.
> Any hogdogger that cares for his dogs at all is going to cross a fence to get them back.
> 
> Why are you so scared to have someone on step on your land for 5 minutes? You think they might catch a hog, something that you hate so much? Or do you have a whiskey still or pot plants you dont want them to find?





It`s his land. Not leased land, or land that he has permission to get on, but HIS. To do with as he sees fit. If he doesn`t want anybody on it, that`s nobodys business but his own. That ain`t hard to understand. Folks need to just respect a mans land a little better, and things might be a whole lot more well off.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 5, 2009)

You got to give a little bit of respect to earn it sometimes


----------



## Steve Thompson (Nov 5, 2009)

Amen!!
 I really dont appreciate it, especially someone I dont know, much less an aquantance or friend of a friend without asking. How stupid is that. I ask friends over for all that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2009)

JohnE said:


> You got to give a little bit of respect to earn it sometimes



Not when it comes to trespassin` on a mans land, it don`t.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 6, 2009)

JohnE said:


> You got to give a little bit of respect to earn it sometimes



The respect of a trespasser means little to me.

I'm not asking for your respect, anyhow.   I'm asking you to respect private property rights.


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 6, 2009)

anymore, a man who owns 5 acres acts like he owns 5000.  for this reason, as doghunters we have to do our best to contact the landowner or establish a relationship with them so we can give them a call and request we retreive our dogs.  we run into this nearly every weekend running deer dogs.  luckily, we hunt on 14,000 acres that is surrounded by 100,000+ acres of other deer-dog clubs.  we catch each others' dogs, call the owner, and meet up halfway.  not everyone has the luxury of being surrounded by fellow dog-clubs, but you still have to at least ATTEMPT to make nice with your neighbors.  i've been on both sides of the argument and you have to go above and beyond so that the crybaby next door won't call the law on you.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 6, 2009)

simpleman30 said:


> anymore, a man who owns 5 acres acts like he owns 5000.
> 
> you have to go above and beyond so that the crybaby next door won't call the law on you.



Wow.  What a degree of arrogance.  Now a five-acre landowner isn't important,  and someone who wants you to stop trespassing is a crybaby.

Speaks volumes.


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 6, 2009)

my dad lives on 5 acres, but he doesn't call the law when he finds a neighborhood kid looking for his puppy nor when a deerhunter comes up and looks for his deerhound on or around his property.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Nov 6, 2009)

southerntaco98 said:


> no 1 can tell me i cant hunt with  dogs on my land. and if they go to the land next door im goin to get them weather you care or not. and who ever try to tell me diff can drive there truck off a cliff.
> 
> hope thats mod approved



In my opinion - this is exactly the attitude that got this thread started.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2009)

I tell ya`ll what, and I`ll use ol Redlevel as an example. I don`t know Redlevel form Adams housecat, except from right here on the forum, but I would bet a good sum of money, that if I went up and knocked on his door, and asked permission to go get my dog off his place, he would let me. He would probably fire his tractor up and come pull me out of a bog too. 

It`s all in how you approach folks, and treat em. A lot of that has been forgotten, in todays times.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 6, 2009)

once again, the doggers show their lack of respect, lack of education and lack of common sense....looks like most of your folks failed miserably and the rest of us are the ones to suffer for it.  Seems like y'all would just do right and promote good in your sport instead of continuing to act like you are the baddest dudes who ever took a breath...same stuff, different day.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 6, 2009)

hevishot said:


> once again, the doggers show their lack of respect, lack of education and lack of common sense....looks like most of your folks failed miserably and the rest of us are the ones to suffer for it.  Seems like y'all would just do right and promote good in your sport instead of continuing to act like you are the baddest dudes who ever took a breath...same stuff, different day.



Exactly!


I will also say that if you knocked on my door and asked to retrieve your dogs from my property, I would probably put on my boots, grab a flashlight (if needed) and help you catch them.

But coming onto my property unannounced, without permission and armed is a really good way to get shot.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 6, 2009)

hevishot said:


> once again, the doggers show their lack of respect, lack of education and lack of common sense....looks like most of your folks failed miserably and the rest of us are the ones to suffer for it.  Seems like y'all would just do right and promote good in your sport instead of continuing to act like you are the baddest dudes who ever took a breath...same stuff, different day.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 6, 2009)

Most of the time I would try to get ahold of the owner, but if my dogs have a big toothy boar hog caught across the fence, then there is not time to go and knock on your door
I dont care if you and a game warden are watching me jump the fence, i am gonna get my dogs


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s all in how you approach folks, and treat em. A lot of that has been forgotten, in todays times.



This is to true. Our coon hounds have crossed property lines too many times, it happens when you have big running dogs but we have always tried to make contact with land owners and knock on doors be it at a proper hour. other wise i do my level headed best to make the retreival of my hounds unknown! not to hide the fact i was there but so nothing has changed when ive left. we dont take game and we dont leave tire tracks or trash and if possible we contact the owner the next day. doing so has gotten us permission to retreive our dogs when needed from alot of these private places.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 7, 2009)

just curious... for all those here...

if someone came into you HOUSE uninvited and unwelcome... what would you do them?

it may only be for 5 minutes or however long. what would you do?

maybe you had your garage door open and the interior door open... they just came in to get their dog OUT OF YOUR HOUSE...


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont advocate trespass but what would you do if your child who doesnt know property lines wanders onto my property headed for my mean dog tied to a tree? Will  you go to my door and hope im there? If im not will you cross your fingers and hope for the best? Maybe some of those saying there is no way they would trespass should consider this because i bet this situation would make hypocrites of most of you


----------



## awr72 (Dec 3, 2009)

i dont think yall are really helping hound hunter landowner relationship very much,i might have it wrong but yall are saying i dont care whose property it is im going to my dogs????just hope yall remember what your property means to you and your not hunting to survive , just sport,or maybe removal not a living.i can see why some folks are going to other control options


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 3, 2009)

I don’t care if you’re a hog hunter, deer hunter or bird hunter I catch you on my land without permission you’re going to jail.  Just ask my neighbor and my brother-n-law I don’t care who you are or what excuse you’re using.  If I shoot a deer and it crosses the land lines I go as permission to get it I don’t just jump a fence.  I show respect for other folks land and expect it in return.  Just cross my line and find out.

As far as dog hunting rights after having 7 dogs turned loose on me today on my own land I hope they outlaw hunting with dogs.  I am feed up with it!!


----------



## Robk (Dec 3, 2009)

Ouch Jim.  where your at I'm sure you know who it was.

Used to have problems with folks turning out where they weren't supposed to.  Left a pail of feed and a bucket of water next to my truck a few times.  Hungry hounds don't know when to stop eating and then just tie them up in the bed.  haul em to animal control and let the owners fork over the $50 per head and they'll quit.


----------



## awr72 (Dec 3, 2009)

please dont judge all of us dog hunters by  statements by some of these folks.i know your land is important and you worked for it i respect anyone who lets me hunt there land ,im sorry there is that sorts out there.and i will say this the way some guys brag about their dogs youd think they had 10,000 dollars in em usally not the case at all they go through em like underwear


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 3, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> I don’t care if you’re a hog hunter, deer hunter or bird hunter I catch you on my land without permission you’re going to jail.  Just ask my neighbor and my brother-n-law I don’t care who you are or what excuse you’re using.  If I shoot a deer and it crosses the land lines I go as permission to get it I don’t just jump a fence.  I show respect for other folks land and expect it in return.  Just cross my line and find out.
> 
> As far as dog hunting rights after having 7 dogs turned loose on me today on my own land I hope they outlaw hunting with dogs.  I am feed up with it!!



YEAH HAD SOME STILL HUNTERS TRESPASS ON OUR LAND .HOPEFULLY THEY WILL OUTLAW STILL HUNTING BECAUSE IM FED UP WITH IT! GREAT LOGIC EINSTEIN:rofl


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 4, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> I hope they outlaw hunting with dogs.  I am feed up with it!!



Why what an ugly thing for you to say

I would never wish that on any type of hunting, no matter if there were a few bad apples or not.As soon as they outlaw one they will go after the other. Here, from that last statment it looks like you belong here www.peta.com


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya’ll are right I should not lump all dog hunters into the same group.  I am sure there are a lot of good dog hunters out there I was just mad and am sorry.  It is the same bunch but because they are using dogs from clubs in SC Brunswick, Wayne county and other places where they catch dogs running the roads and us them we cannot file charges against them nor get an end put to it.  I have been to court over this 11 times in the last 3 years and have caught and turned into the pound 13 dogs this year along and returned 9 that had collars with names and numbers.  God only know how many I have not caught or would not come when called.  I will not shoot the dogs as they are only doing what they are trained to do but when you have people doing this to you on your land (family land I have the lease on), how would you feel?  I spend more time catching deer dogs than hunting.  I have no issues with the hog hunters as they have not been on our land, I should have made that clear from Jump Street and that is my bad there.  I will offer my apologies to the ethical dog hunters but as far as outlawing dog hunting for deer I wish they would I am tired of not being able to hunt because people have no respect for others rights or property.


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 4, 2009)

Robk said:


> Ouch Jim.  where your at I'm sure you know who it was.
> 
> Used to have problems with folks turning out where they weren't supposed to.  Left a pail of feed and a bucket of water next to my truck a few times.  Hungry hounds don't know when to stop eating and then just tie them up in the bed.  haul em to animal control and let the owners fork over the $50 per head and they'll quit.



Yea I know some of them and 2 are deputy sheriffs so in this area who’s going to enforce the law on them I have already been told there are some people in this area I did not want to “mess with”.


----------



## Robk (Dec 4, 2009)

Jim,
Call me sometime.  I could help you out with that.  Deputy's Dog or not there's more than one way to take care of the problem.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll try and find the owner and ask permission..One thing I'm not going to do is leave the dog..If I cant find the owner..I'm going to get em..If I get locked up..I just get locked up..I think its really a improvement for me..I used to just hunt where ever I decided to but have changed my ways! I like to have permission nowdays..


----------



## awr72 (Dec 4, 2009)

i guess this is one you really have to think about.i can also see how an ethical hog hunters dog got over the line locked on a rank boar and it aint like my rabbit dogs you can just pick em up off the track and go i know its a whole different thing there with a hog.i dont want anyones hunting lost ,but i should say that the folks im talkin bout are the flagrant tresspassers.you know the kind dump out on land they know dont have permission ,and dumping out hogs on land without permission i think is terrible too.i love dog hunting and there is always gray area but some just dont care. i take good care of my hounds as they deserve it,some people dont and thats what i mean by the dog braggers some of em will beat em abuse em and kill em for not much of anything and not even care.just wanted yall to know i wasnt pointing fingers at one group or another just the bad eggs.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 4, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> Ya’ll are right I should not lump all dog hunters into the same group.  I am sure there are a lot of good dog hunters out there I was just mad and am sorry.  It is the same bunch but because they are using dogs from clubs in SC Brunswick, Wayne county and other places where they catch dogs running the roads and us them we cannot file charges against them nor get an end put to it.  I have been to court over this 11 times in the last 3 years and have caught and turned into the pound 13 dogs this year along and returned 9 that had collars with names and numbers.  God only know how many I have not caught or would not come when called.  I will not shoot the dogs as they are only doing what they are trained to do but when you have people doing this to you on your land (family land I have the lease on), how would you feel?  I spend more time catching deer dogs than hunting.  I have no issues with the hog hunters as they have not been on our land, I should have made that clear from Jump Street and that is my bad there.  I will offer my apologies to the ethical dog hunters but as far as outlawing dog hunting for deer I wish they would I am tired of not being able to hunt because people have no respect for others rights or property.



I FEEL FOR YOUR SITUATION BUT WHAT THEY ARE DOING IS ILLEGAL SO HOW DOES OUTLAWING LEGAL DEER DOGGING HELP YOU? HEY IF WE OUTLAW GUNS THERE WONT BE ANY MORE POACHING SO YOUR PROBLEM STOPS RIGHT


----------



## awr72 (Dec 5, 2009)

and i will say this you have all these people saying be careful what you say you know the peta people and humane society is watchin.well really i dont give a flip they can come to my kennel anytime and wont find one mistreated animal.i hunt legally and morally and dont sweat these folks they just have to get over it.buuuut they catch one idiot and plaster it everywhere and make people beleive all dog hunters are like that,they are pros at doing this.and yeah if i stepped on one of yalls little peta toes get over it and have a salad


----------



## awr72 (Dec 5, 2009)

whats next you gonna tell a lion its unethical to kill a gazelle and eat it ,wait let me guess your gonna say its natural predation right?well im a natural predator too man has done it for years soooo well ok


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am a dogger and respect what it is I think you want.  Our group normally hunts by day rather than night and we follow our dogs on foot rather than other methods doggers use.  We do our best to get this worked out with adjoining land owners before we put out.  It is a lot easier to work a 1000 or more acres than 400 here and 300 two land lots over.  Some say don't put out on my place but you can run on it if you need to and others say let me know if you are on the place.  We give um a shout if we look like we are headed that way.  We also have some that want us to stay off of their place.  If by chance we end up across that line we do everything we can to go in to recover the dogs quietly so not to disturb anything.  I do hate to leave a dead hog laying on someone else’s property.   We never cross planted fields with vehicles of any type, we will walk or run up and down rows of peanuts, cotton and soy.  We enter corn fields and head straight for the pivot tracks to get across so that we do as little damage as possible.  The same respect we give the land owners property that we have permission to hunt.  Trust me, we want to get our dogs back and get out of there as much as you do don't want us there.  I just hate that we have run someone else problem onto your place.  Hog Dogging is not always neighborly and we (our group) understand that.  I understand that the law requires us to contact you prior to entering the property for recovery but as mentioned earlier in here it is not always practical.  I like to hunt close with quail dogs and like some hog dogs that works most of the time, but you got that one, that when a covey flies he has to chase that bird all of the way back to the ground no matter how sideways you have him running with the training collar.


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 6, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I FEEL FOR YOUR SITUATION BUT WHAT THEY ARE DOING IS ILLEGAL SO HOW DOES OUTLAWING LEGAL DEER DOGGING HELP YOU? HEY IF WE OUTLAW GUNS THERE WONT BE ANY MORE POACHING SO YOUR PROBLEM STOPS RIGHT



If they outlaw deer hunting with dog then the fines will go up right now it is $125 for failure to maintain control of a pet and $25 for failure to control a hunting dog.  Where is the justice in that?  If you’re dog crosses a line then he crosses a line but when you’re in a stand and have anywhere from 2 to 7 dogs a day run past you then that is no accident, and if to shoot the dogs well then you’re fined up to $1000 per dog.  So yea if the outlaw hunting deer with dogs it will work out great for me as then shooting a dog will be classified as a nuisance and there is no fine.  We put up fences and they get cut or pulled up, we put up gates and they get pulled up or tore up.  Yea there are some people out there who respect others but we have spent over $15,000 fixing fences and gates on 488 acres in 2 years.  So where is the justice for us?  Is it ok for people to cut fences and turn their dog loose on our land just because they want to hunt it? Or because they want to kill deer that they see in our food plots?   Come on we are working hard to keep our land up and to plant food plots and such so we can hunt and for what to have some dog hunters turn their dogs loose on us?  We are not shooting deer or hogs on their land and we are not trespassing on their land so what gives here?  We are trying to do it with in the law so if we can’t then we have to try to change the law.  What other choices do we have?  Maybe if the ethical dog hunters got to gather and educated the others then I would not be put in this spot what you think?


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 6, 2009)

Robk said:


> Jim,
> Call me sometime.  I could help you out with that.  Deputy's Dog or not there's more than one way to take care of the problem.



PM Sent


----------



## CAL (Dec 6, 2009)

JohnE said:


> Most of the time I would try to get ahold of the owner, but if my dogs have a big toothy boar hog caught across the fence, then there is not time to go and knock on your door
> I dont care if you and a game warden are watching me jump the fence, i am gonna get my dogs



You better go get them before that ole boar hog kills them all.Have gotten a little experience here lately with some hog dog hunters.I have found that hog hunting with dogs is quite different from any thing I have ever experienced.These are some super nice guys that always hunt with respect for everyone.We check things out with the landowners that the dogs just might possibly get on before we ever start.Everyone is really happy to see the fella's coming to get rid of any amount of hogs possible.With this group,one man goes with the dogs.The dogs don't bark or say anything till they jump a hog and then it is on.I was not kidding when I said the dog handler needs to be on top of the dogs.A boar will litterly cut up every dog one has and do it quickly too.May I say that if all dog hog hunters were as considerate as the group that has been helping me out,there would be no problems with tresspassing and putdown talk about them.They are jam up hunters!


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Cal...some of us aren't so bad.  I have never cut a man's fence, torn off his gate, or even thrown trash out.  We send 4-6 guys with the dogs and use 4-wheelers to get ahead of things to turn um back to the dogs or stop the dogs.  Most of them are trained to come to the 4-wheeler.  The bay dogs are the only ones that bark and there is usually just one or two of those in the pack of 8-10.  All or most have on GPS and Radio devices to find them quickly.  On hot days when you sit on a stump to rest they all turn into lap dogs.  Only time the are vicious is on a hog and that includes the pits.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 6, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> If they outlaw deer hunting with dog then the fines will go up right now it is $125 for failure to maintain control of a pet and $25 for failure to control a hunting dog.  Where is the justice in that?  If you’re dog crosses a line then he crosses a line but when you’re in a stand and have anywhere from 2 to 7 dogs a day run past you then that is no accident, and if to shoot the dogs well then you’re fined up to $1000 per dog.  So yea if the outlaw hunting deer with dogs it will work out great for me as then shooting a dog will be classified as a nuisance and there is no fine.  We put up fences and they get cut or pulled up, we put up gates and they get pulled up or tore up.  Yea there are some people out there who respect others but we have spent over $15,000 fixing fences and gates on 488 acres in 2 years.  So where is the justice for us?  Is it ok for people to cut fences and turn their dog loose on our land just because they want to hunt it? Or because they want to kill deer that they see in our food plots?   Come on we are working hard to keep our land up and to plant food plots and such so we can hunt and for what to have some dog hunters turn their dogs loose on us?  We are not shooting deer or hogs on their land and we are not trespassing on their land so what gives here?  We are trying to do it with in the law so if we can’t then we have to try to change the law.  What other choices do we have?  Maybe if the ethical dog hunters got to gather and educated the others then I would not be put in this spot what you think?


THE RULES FOR DEER DOG HUNTING IS ALREADY THE MOST RESTRICTIVE OF ANY SPECIES OUT THERE. THEY HAVE TO HAVE MINIMUM ACREAGE,SPECIAL PERMITS, AND NUMBERED DECALS ON TRUCKS. IF YOU WILL GET REPEATED COMPLAINTS FILED AGAINST THE CLUB THEY WILL LOSE THEIR PERMIT. TRYING TO OUTLAW THE OLDEST DEER HUNTING TRADITION IN SOUTH GEORGIA AINT GONNA HELP BUT IT WILL MAKE YOU SOME ENEMIES OUTSIDE THOSE OUTLAWS THAT YOU WONT WANT.


----------



## chris1990 (Dec 6, 2009)

this isnt going anywhere all the bickering and fighting doesnt help there are people out there trying to get red of what we all love.Not just hunting dogs but hunting as a whole.This is just fuel for there fire if they come across threads like this.We need to work together.I understand dogs cross property lines,but 90% of landowners wouldnt mind if you just crossed a fence got your dog and left, if you called or knocked on a door before the hunt and worked something out for this type of situation.There are ways to get past property lines.If you establish a good relationship with the owners and have permission it is no longer tresspassing and both sides are happy.Is it really that hard to take the time and say I am hunting next to your propery if my dog crosses the line can I go and get him and get off asap.Im not going to take anygame or mess anything up just get in and get out.We all need to work together and establish these relationships not just for us but so that or kids and grandkids can hunt.I love all types of hunting and because people cant dial a number or knock on a door property to hunt on is getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 7, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THE RULES FOR DEER DOG HUNTING IS ALREADY THE MOST RESTRICTIVE OF ANY SPECIES OUT THERE. THEY HAVE TO HAVE MINIMUM ACREAGE,SPECIAL PERMITS, AND NUMBERED DECALS ON TRUCKS. IF YOU WILL GET REPEATED COMPLAINTS FILED AGAINST THE CLUB THEY WILL LOSE THEIR PERMIT. TRYING TO OUTLAW THE OLDEST DEER HUNTING TRADITION IN SOUTH GEORGIA AINT GONNA HELP BUT IT WILL MAKE YOU SOME ENEMIES OUTSIDE THOSE OUTLAWS THAT YOU WONT WANT.



I hope this is not meant as a threat.


----------



## Robk (Dec 7, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> I hope this is not meant as a threat.



Naw Jim.... Ol' HD loves them caps and calls it like he see's it.  He's good people.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounded to me like he was saying that you would punish all the good dog hunters everywhere.  From what it sounds like to me is that you only want the lawless no account fatherless people that hunt next to your property to stop not the entire state of GA.


----------



## JohnE (Dec 7, 2009)

Most places I hunt on/ around there is no houses, mostly absentee landowners. So what do you do if there is no neighbors door to knock on?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 7, 2009)

Smokey73 said:


> just wanted to say you can let that pretty dog loose on my land anytime,love to have that one


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 8, 2009)

NOT AT ALL! I TOTALLY SUPPORT YOU IN RIDDING YOUR LAND OF POACHERS AND THEIR DOGS UNTIL YOU TRY TO OUTLAW MY SPORT BECAUSE YOU CANT HANDLE YOUR PROBLEM. REPORT THE CLUB CAUSING THE PROBLEM BECAUSE I HAVENT MET A GW YET THAT DOESNT ENJOY BUSTING OUTLAW DOG CLUBS. SHORT OF THAT MAN UP AND HANDLE IT IN THE DIRT ROAD. I MOVED FROM CAMDEN AND YOU MAY ALREADY KNOW BUT IF YOU DONT SOME OF THEM BOYS PLAY FOR KEEPS SO BE CAREFUL


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 8, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> NOT AT ALL! I TOTALLY SUPPORT YOU IN RIDDING YOUR LAND OF POACHERS AND THEIR DOGS UNTIL YOU TRY TO OUTLAW MY SPORT BECAUSE YOU CANT HANDLE YOUR PROBLEM. REPORT THE CLUB CAUSING THE PROBLEM BECAUSE I HAVENT MET A GW YET THAT DOESNT ENJOY BUSTING OUTLAW DOG CLUBS. SHORT OF THAT MAN UP AND HANDLE IT IN THE DIRT ROAD. I MOVED FROM CAMDEN AND YOU MAY ALREADY KNOW BUT IF YOU DONT SOME OF THEM BOYS PLAY FOR KEEPS SO BE CAREFUL



I will be careful and thanks.  Like I said I have had not dealing with the hog hunters yet but these guys are hunting deer and they have took it up a notch as they are looking for one now.  GBI is involved as a stolen truck was used to tear trough the fence yesterday and got all kind of messed up.  The driver was hurt as there was blood all over the inside of the truck but the driver was not found and 3 dogs were killed when the truck got wrecked and 2 others may have to be put down.  The driver was not found and the dogs came from Wayne, Camden and Glynn counties.  They believe they know who the driver was but have not found him yet.  He drove the truck into a ditch where we dug it out to put in some pipe nose first in about a 5 foot drop.  I hate that the dogs got hurt as there was some good looking dogs there and I feel sorry for the boy in SC that lost the truck but now we have some big guns starting to get involved so I believe the rules of engagement will change a bit.  Maybe now seeing the state is looking into it and a couple of big boys from DNR are also now involved thing will change as the deputy sheriffs were told that if they were involved in this that they would face charges and they were advised to fine some others to hunt with.  The “hunting club” was also told that they would not receive a dog license next year and that they had to stop dog hunting for the rest of this year.  This was because 4 of their dogs were caught by the DNR guys and we showed them trail cam pitchers of the dogs with 28 different date and time stamps on them.  They also received tickets for failure to control their dogs as well as trespassing, theft, and destruction of privet property, because when they came to get thier dogs they had my No Trespassing sings in the back of their truck  with the land owners name and phone number on them.  Guess there not the smartest bunch in the world now or they.  Guess I will be back in court again with them this time thing will be a little different.

Also Hogdog76 if Rob says your ok then your good people thanks and sorry to get you fired up.


----------



## Robk (Dec 8, 2009)

bad news on the dogs getting hurt Jim but things should quiet down for you.  

Come by the store this evening.  


Rob


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad things look like they will work out for you.  Court is not a bad place if ur on the right side and you are.


----------



## satman32935 (Dec 14, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I dont advocate trespass but what would you do if your child who doesnt know property lines wanders onto my property headed for my mean dog tied to a tree? Will  you go to my door and hope im there? If im not will you cross your fingers and hope for the best? Maybe some of those saying there is no way they would trespass should consider this because i bet this situation would make hypocrites of most of you



very well put! and i dare anyone to disagree with this logic.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 14, 2009)

satman32935 said:


> very well put! and i dare anyone to disagree with this logic.



Ok, since ya dared me.. I wouldn't drive my child next to your land and throw her favorite toy over your fence then act surprised and entittled when she crossed the line..

... Only since it was a dare


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2009)

Agreed.  The "Logic" fails miserably.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 14, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> I will be careful and thanks.  Like I said I have had not dealing with the hog hunters yet but these guys are hunting deer and they have took it up a notch as they are looking for one now.  GBI is involved as a stolen truck was used to tear trough the fence yesterday and got all kind of messed up.  The driver was hurt as there was blood all over the inside of the truck but the driver was not found and 3 dogs were killed when the truck got wrecked and 2 others may have to be put down.  The driver was not found and the dogs came from Wayne, Camden and Glynn counties.  They believe they know who the driver was but have not found him yet.  He drove the truck into a ditch where we dug it out to put in some pipe nose first in about a 5 foot drop.  I hate that the dogs got hurt as there was some good looking dogs there and I feel sorry for the boy in SC that lost the truck but now we have some big guns starting to get involved so I believe the rules of engagement will change a bit.  Maybe now seeing the state is looking into it and a couple of big boys from DNR are also now involved thing will change as the deputy sheriffs were told that if they were involved in this that they would face charges and they were advised to fine some others to hunt with.  The “hunting club” was also told that they would not receive a dog license next year and that they had to stop dog hunting for the rest of this year.  This was because 4 of their dogs were caught by the DNR guys and we showed them trail cam pitchers of the dogs with 28 different date and time stamps on them.  They also received tickets for failure to control their dogs as well as trespassing, theft, and destruction of privet property, because when they came to get thier dogs they had my No Trespassing sings in the back of their truck  with the land owners name and phone number on them.  Guess there not the smartest bunch in the world now or they.  Guess I will be back in court again with them this time thing will be a little different.
> 
> Also Hogdog76 if Rob says your ok then your good people thanks and sorry to get you fired up.



NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE BUDDY. SOUNDS LIKE YOU HANDLED IT PERFECTLY AND THOSE BOYS NEED TO BE PUT OUT OF BUSINESS BECAUSE THEY ARE GIVING THE LEGITIMATE DOG HUNTERS A BAD NAME. HOPE YOUR PROPERTY ONLY GETS BETTER NOW THAT YOU GOT RID OF THE TRASH


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 14, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> ok, since ya dared me.. I wouldn't drive my child next to your land and throw her favorite toy over your fence then act surprised and entittled when she crossed the line..
> 
> ... Only since it was a dare



nice try buddy just keep on poaching and you will get yours!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 14, 2009)

justus4all said:


> agreed.  The "logic" fails miserably.


so you would let your child be mauled by my dog doing his job?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2009)

No, and that is where the "logic" fails I would not put my child in the position for that to happen.   An intelligent, ethical, and legal hunter would not put his dog in that position either.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 15, 2009)

Get mine?!.... POACHER?!... Dude, you really need stop with the name calling and treats, kinda weak on any level... Are you just tryin to be funny and I took it wrong or what? Are you serious?
 Do you even know what a poacher is?


Definition: 

poacher

illegal hunter: somebody who hunts or fishes illegally, usually while trespassing




 Comon now, who fits the definition better?  Me? Hunting with a proper licence AND with permission from the landowner using perfectly legal methods or.....  

   Just re-read this entire thread if ya cant figure out where i'm goin with this.. And remember, YOU threw the word out there..


----------



## MULE (Dec 15, 2009)

CAL said:


> You better go get them before that ole boar hog kills them all.Have gotten a little experience here lately with some hog dog hunters.I have found that hog hunting with dogs is quite different from any thing I have ever experienced.These are some super nice guys that always hunt with respect for everyone.We check things out with the landowners that the dogs just might possibly get on before we ever start.Everyone is really happy to see the fella's coming to get rid of any amount of hogs possible.With this group,one man goes with the dogs.The dogs don't bark or say anything till they jump a hog and then it is on.I was not kidding when I said the dog handler needs to be on top of the dogs.A boar will litterly cut up every dog one has and do it quickly too.May I say that if all dog hog hunters were as considerate as the group that has been helping me out,there would be no problems with tresspassing and put down talk about them.They are jam up hunters!


 Thanks, dog hunters don't get talked about in a positive light most of the time. It's very nice to hear some positive comments every once and a while. Its no different than anything else, there are bad seeds in everything.


----------



## Phil (Dec 15, 2009)

I've owned dogs my whole life, but if you cannot keep your dogs off my property, they will get shot.  If you follow them onto my property while armed, you might follow.  Your "heritage" has no rights on my land. Period!


----------



## JohnE (Dec 15, 2009)

Phil said:


> I've owned dogs my whole life, but if you cannot keep your dogs off my property, they will get shot.  If you follow them onto my property while armed, you might follow.  Your "heritage" has no rights on my land. Period!





WEELLLLL, I believe you would be in for some jail time.
Only one way to find out.


----------



## MULE (Dec 15, 2009)

This is some good reading material 
http://archive.gainesvilletimes.com/news/stories/20050205/localnews/73801.shtml


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2009)

No need to be threatenin` to shoot folks. Ya`ll take a breather and calm down.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 15, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Get mine?!.... POACHER?!... Dude, you really need stop with the name calling and treats, kinda weak on any level... Are you just tryin to be funny and I took it wrong or what? Are you serious?
> Do you even know what a poacher is?
> 
> 
> ...



BUDDY YOU AINT BEEN WEARING YOUR ORANGE WHICH IS ILLEGAL MAKING YOU A POACHER!!  YOU WOULD THINK SOMEBODY RUNNING A BUSINESS WOULD KNOW BETTER AND SINCE THIS IS WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING HOW DO YOU PAY THE BILLS WITH ALL THOSE EMPTY SPOTS IN YOUR CALENDAR?


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 15, 2009)

Funny(not) how inflammatory this issue is... As a new GON member, one of the first things I noticed (before I even registered )was how admin. said they would delete any thread about dogs/tresspassing/shooting dogs/etc... 
    I can TOTALLY relate to the landowners on here that do not appreciate/tolerate trespassing or dogs roaming freely  I have went to neighbors & showed them  trail cam. pictures of their dogs running loose on our land(repeatedly),seen them running deer,and out harrassing the cows/calves at night time... and no response...Personally, it makes me mad as Heck when I'm sitting there in a deer stand & 4-5 deer run by me w/dogs following a couple of hundred yards behind Hearing 'em barking out in the pasture @2:00 a.m. & chasing the cows.. Can also relate to NOT wanting ANY uninvited guests on your property, as I've had people sneak in to fish my pond & steal all of my fishing gear outta the cabin  I also have a problem w/ those that think it's cool to  catch & turn out hogs on adjacent property...
   Do you think those hogs are gonna stay where you put 'em out??? NOPE... They show up on somebody else's place & start reeking HAVOC   A "hunting preserve" popped up near me a few years back & guess what followed... Yep, HOGS,15-20,30 at the Dang time  You boys(doggers that catch & release) ever had to go out & spend a day or 2 of your time dragging your hayfield because somebody nearby thought it would be "cool" to have some hogs to hunt & now your field/pond/roads looks like they've been carpet bombed??? I HAVE Think about what you're creating
 All most landowners ask for is that you get their permission/respect their wishes/property & recognize that A LOT of us work hard to have what we have & want to enjoy it without having YOUR dogs running loose disturbing it!!!  It really isn't that hard to do the right thing,IMO & get permission/clearance & respect a landowners wishes(even if it's to stay OFF of his place).. He/She has the right to make that call..NOT YOU or I... Alright, off the soapbox now


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 15, 2009)

sleepr71 said:


> funny(not) how inflammatory this issue is... As a new gon member, one of the first things i noticed (before i even registered )was how admin. Said they would delete any thread about dogs/tresspassing/shooting dogs/etc...
> I can totally relate to the landowners on here that do not appreciate/tolerate trespassing or dogs roaming freely  i have went to neighbors & showed them  trail cam. Pictures of their dogs running loose on our land(repeatedly),seen them running deer,and out harrassing the cows/calves at night time... And no response...personally, it makes me mad as heck when i'm sitting there in a deer stand & 4-5 deer run by me w/dogs following a couple of hundred yards behind Hearing 'em barking out in the pasture @2:00 a.m. & chasing the cows.. Can also relate to not wanting any uninvited guests on your property, as i've had people sneak in to fish my pond & steal all of my fishing gear outta the cabin  I also have a problem w/ those that think it's cool to  catch & turn out hogs on adjacent property...
> Do you think those hogs are gonna stay where you put 'em out??? Nope... They show up on somebody else's place & start reeking havoc   A "hunting preserve" popped up near me a few years back & guess what followed... Yep, hogs,15-20,30 at the dang time  You boys(doggers that catch & release) ever had to go out & spend a day or 2 of your time dragging your hayfield because somebody nearby thought it would be "cool" to have some hogs to hunt & now your field/pond/roads looks like they've been carpet bombed??? I have Think about what you're creating
> All most landowners ask for is that you get their permission/respect their wishes/property & recognize that a lot of us work hard to have what we have & want to enjoy it without having your dogs running loose disturbing it!!!  It really isn't that hard to do the right thing,imo & get permission/clearance & respect a landowners wishes(even if it's to stay off of his place).. He/she has the right to make that call..not you or i... Alright, off the soapbox now


great thread maybe you could post it under the house dogs or deer hunting thread since it dont apply here.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 15, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> BUDDY YOU AINT BEEN WEARING YOUR ORANGE WHICH IS ILLEGAL MAKING YOU A POACHER!!  YOU WOULD THINK SOMEBODY RUNNING A BUSINESS WOULD KNOW BETTER AND SINCE THIS IS WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING HOW DO YOU PAY THE BILLS WITH ALL THOSE EMPTY SPOTS IN YOUR CALENDAR?



I wouldn't worry about my bills if I were you.. And about you thinking callin me a poacher is justified, your way outta line. I was told that after legal deer hunting times had lapsed orange wasn't required. Sun up to sundown it was, if that's not correct, I'll make the proper changes. 

As far as my calendar, it's my decision not to take paying customers untill I feel I have enough property to hunt to ensure a high quality hunt EVERY hunt. Almost there.. In the meantme I'm gettin more experiance everynight taking non paying guest shooters out and becoming the best guide and outfitter I can. Your concern HogSWAT IS touching.  Thanks for being such a nce guy.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 15, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> great thread maybe you could post it under the house dogs or deer hunting thread since it dont apply here.



This thread is about low-life trespassers and their dogs.  That is what I had in mind when I started it.  That is what sleepr71 wrote about.  An excellent post, and this is just the right place for it.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 16, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> I wouldn't worry about my bills if I were you.. And about you thinking callin me a poacher is justified, your way outta line. I was told that after legal deer hunting times had lapsed orange wasn't required. Sun up to sundown it was, if that's not correct, I'll make the proper changes.
> 
> As far as my calendar, it's my decision not to take paying customers untill I feel I have enough property to hunt to ensure a high quality hunt EVERY hunt. Almost there.. In the meantme I'm gettin more experiance everynight taking non paying guest shooters out and becoming the best guide and outfitter I can. Your concern HogSWAT IS touching.  Thanks for being such a nce guy.


OH SO YOUR IGNORANCE OF THE LAW IS YOUR BEST EXCUSE FOR POACHING? REGS SAY DURING DEER SEASON NOT DURING DEER HUNTING HOURS POACHER


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 16, 2009)

Required Clothing:
A hunter, and anyone accompanying the hunter, must at all times wear as an outer garment at least 500 square inches of hunter orange above the waist (which may include a head covering) when hunting:

deer during the primitive weapons or firearms deer season
bear during the primitive weapons or firearms bear seasons
feral hogs during the primitive weapons or firearms deer season

There is no mention of during night hours unless it is the 30 minutes before and after sunset.  If it is not printed in the regulations you shouldn't assume that it is part of the regulation.  We all know the real poachers are most likly out at night so it may not be a bad idea to wear orange, but then that wouldn't matter to a poacher.  If you have written permission from the landowner that has posted signs up you are not concidered a poacher.  That covers day and night.  Most poachers do not however wear orange maybe that is why you might be confused on the whole night thing.  Just because you don't wear orange doesn't make you a poacher.  It just means you are in violation of the required clothing rules.  Maybe that will help clear things up.

source: 2009-2010 Hunting Seasons & Regulations


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 16, 2009)

jester896 said:


> required clothing:
> A hunter, and anyone accompanying the hunter, must at all times wear as an outer garment at least 500 square inches of hunter orange above the waist (which may include a head covering) when hunting:
> 
> Deer during the primitive weapons or firearms deer season
> ...



what part of during deer season do you not understand?it does not say during deer hunting hours and it does not say during deer season excluding at night. Black and white your buddy is a poacher and didnt you go recently making you a poacher too. I wonder how long till yall start culling some of those bucks you see on thermal


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 16, 2009)

Because I dissagreed with your logic justifing tresspassing you go on a personal attack? 

I contacted my local DNR officer today and his words " the intent of the law was to have hunter orange worn DURING THE DAY ". You say ignorance, I say interpratation. 

I'm no poacher. I see countless pics of folks who are posing over their hogs taken here in GA at night with no orange on in the last few months. Are they all poachers too including your buddy you were gonna go spot for with your thermal? 

I get it, it's personal, I can live with that. I've had better people call me worse names and I'm still alive n kickin.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 16, 2009)

As you said it black and white and I will ask DNR tomorrow to make sure I am not in violation.  Yep culling bucks at night would be concidered poaching because I didn't have the landowners permission to do that unless he had a crop damage permit.  Don't kill the rabbits, fox, coons, or field mice either.  If I am guilty of anything it would be required clothing regulations and that doesn't make me a poacher.  It is too easy to kill deer legally, why bother taking them illegally.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 16, 2009)

...and yea, after deer season I WILL be culling deer with my thermal... For farmers with the proper permits.  Already cleared it with DNR.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 16, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> because i dissagreed with your logic justifing tresspassing you go on a personal attack?
> 
> I contacted my local dnr officer today and his words " the intent of the law was to have hunter orange worn during the day ". You say ignorance, i say interpratation.
> 
> ...



no i just think your full of it.you condemn others for breaking a transport law but willingly violate game laws.you put on your website you do hog eradication for a living but im betting you have a real job that pays the bills.mainly your just another invasive species we could do without:d


----------



## redlevel (Dec 16, 2009)

The three worst invasives I know of are kudzu, feral hogs, and peckerwoods.  Not necessarily in that order.

I don't think bigreddwon fits any of those categories.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2009)

hogdogtw008 said:


> what does NO TRESPASSING mean?



In my county it means my judge will have you at the cross coming to Jesus when its all over with. God help you if you show up there a second time. 

Oh, and How on earth did I miss this Redlevel gem of a thread? 

T


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> the three worst invasives i know of are kudzu, feral hogs, and peckerwoods.  Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> I don't think bigreddwon fits any of those categories.



peckerwood is a native species  (rural,southern,uneducated or ignorant).wait you meet those first two and since you were ignorant of the peckerwoods origin that would make you.......ironic aint it


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2009)

Can I just turn my cows out and then plead ignorance when they mess something up? I can't control where they go. 

T


----------



## Quercus Alba (Dec 17, 2009)

I can only speak from a squirrel dog perspective. My little carolina cur for example is my best buddy. I have probably spent around 500 hours time working him in the woods. He is to valuable and important for me to lose. Most of the land around here is recreation and timber land with no owners residing on it. If he gets off, I will go get him if I have to.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 17, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> no i just think your full of it.you condemn others for breaking a transport law but willingly violate game laws.you put on your website you do hog eradication for a living but im betting you have a real job that pays the bills.mainly your just another invasive species we could do without:d



 First of all.. YOU WERE BORN IN FLORIDA!! So was I. Your as invasive as I am then! lol.. And about my 'willingly' breaking game laws, thats a load of crap. I still dont think I am. The law seems to be open to a bit of interpretation.
Loading wild hogs onto a truck and moving off of the property where they were caught to another property without testing however IS NOT open to interpretation. Condemn? No, too strong a word, I dont condone it. Only people who do agree with that practice are the folks catching them and the folks buying them.. 

Your so bitter, lighten up man.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 17, 2009)

as far as the orange goes. The local DNR officer told me a couple weeks ago that it is required at all hours during turkey and deer seasons, and she offered to show me in the regulations that she had where it said that. I dont believe she was makin it up.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 17, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> as far as the orange goes. The local DNR officer told me a couple weeks ago that it is required at all hours during turkey and deer seasons, and she offered to show me in the regulations that she had where it said that. I dont believe she was makin it up.



 I'm hunting tomorrow night and all weekend, I'll pick some up anyways just cover my backside before I go. I appreciate you bringing it to my attention in such a kind and respectfull manner hogdog76, heck of a guy!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> as far as the orange goes. The local DNR officer told me a couple weeks ago that it is required at all hours during turkey and deer seasons, and she offered to show me in the regulations that she had where it said that. I dont believe she was makin it up.





ON a technical basis the law makes no distinction between wearing it in day or nite for hogs, since both are legal hours, IIRC. 

T


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 17, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> as far as the orange goes. The local DNR officer told me a couple weeks ago that it is required at all hours during turkey and deer seasons, and she offered to show me in the regulations that she had where it said that. I dont believe she was makin it up.



I do

Required Clothing:
A hunter, and anyone accompanying the hunter, must at all times wear as an outer garment at least 500 square inches of hunter orange above the waist (which may include a head covering) when hunting:

deer during the primitive weapons or firearms deer season
bear during the primitive weapons or firearms bear seasons
feral hogs during the primitive weapons or firearms deer season



source: 2009-2010 Hunting Seasons & Regulations

This is exactly how it is written in the reg book and there is no mention of turkey hunting.  When I have been approached by DNR turkey hunting I havve not been cited for not wearing orange.  However I have been warned on my land to wear it at all times during the above times.  I took it of when I got in the stand to take off my backpack and just shoved it in there.  Now that I have been warned it is always worn durning those time.

And that still doesn't make me a poacher!  Just a better LAW ABIDING CITIZEN


----------



## redlevel (Dec 17, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> PECKERWOOD IS A NATIVE SPECIES



Technically you are correct, and I salute you on making that catch.

HOWEVER, like armadillos, so many of the peckerwoods we now have in Georgia migrated up from Florida that us local boys consider them non-native.


----------



## kornbread (Dec 17, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> as far as the orange goes. The local DNR officer told me a couple weeks ago that it is required at all hours during turkey and deer seasons, and she offered to show me in the regulations that she had where it said that. I dont believe she was makin it up.


im not a turkey hunter but wont it be kinda hard to turkey hunt with a orange vest on?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea thats what i was thinking. just goin by what the officer told me though


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2009)

*hogs and fluorescent orange law*

27-3-24.  Restrictions on hunting feral hogs 
(a) It shall be unlawful to hunt, or engage in the hunting of, feral hogs:


(snip) 

(6) During the firearms deer season unless the hunter and each person accompanying the hunter are wearing a total of at least 500 square inches of daylight fluorescent orange material as an outer garment and such material or garment is worn above the waistline, and may include a head covering.

(snip) 

You're welcome. 

T


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 17, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> first of all.. You were born in florida!! So was i. Your as invasive as i am then! Lol.. And about my 'willingly' breaking game laws, thats a load of crap. I still dont think i am. The law seems to be open to a bit of interpretation.
> Loading wild hogs onto a truck and moving off of the property where they were caught to another property without testing however is not open to interpretation. Condemn? No, too strong a word, i dont condone it. Only people who do agree with that practice are the folks catching them and the folks buying them..
> 
> Your so bitter, lighten up man.



sorry didnt know you were from the great state of florida. Im guessing you hail from a long line of carpetbaggers which would explain your proclivity for poaching and then "interpreting "the law as you see fit.poacher


----------



## JohnE (Dec 18, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Technically you are correct, and I salute you on making that catch.
> 
> HOWEVER, like armadillos, so many of the peckerwoods we now have in Georgia migrated up from Florida that us local boys consider them non-native.



All of us Floridians are moving north because of our invasive species, trust me you would rather have us then the people from new york and new jersey


----------



## satman32935 (Dec 18, 2009)

JohnE said:


> All of us Floridians are moving north because of our invasive species, trust me you would rather have us then the people from new york and new jersey



x2 and if it wasnt for us florida folks comming up, Ga. would be a much poorer state.that being said i still obey all the laws. oh and i never CRY about Ga. folks comming to Fl. fishing!


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 18, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> sorry didnt know you were from the great state of florida. Im guessing you hail from a long line of carpetbaggers which would explain your proclivity for poaching and then "interpreting "the law as you see fit.poacher



I made a mistake and I'm man enough to admit it. You gonna accept it or just keep going?

I hunted last night in an orange rain slicker, head to toe. Couldnt tell tho, cause it was pitch black outside. My Interpertation or not, laws the law.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 18, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> I made a mistake and I'm man enough to admit it. You gonna accept it or just keep going?
> 
> I hunted last night in an orange rain slicker, head to toe. Couldnt tell tho, cause it was pitch black outside. My Interpertation or not, laws the law.



Glad to see you are no long concidered a poacher since you had orange on.  I bet there are no pictures of that.

I guess if I go again I should pick one up as well.  Maybe that will stop the high schooler.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 18, 2009)

jester896 said:


> glad to see you are no long concidered a poacher since you had orange on.  I bet there are no pictures of that.
> 
> I guess if i go again i should pick one up as well.  Maybe that will stop the high schooler.



long ways out of high school.since you like running your mouth why dont you post a pic so we all know eachother


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 18, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> i made a mistake and i'm man enough to admit it. You gonna accept it or just keep going?
> 
> I hunted last night in an orange rain slicker, head to toe. Couldnt tell tho, cause it was pitch black outside. My interpertation or not, laws the law.


i agree its a stupid rule kinda like not being able to take home a nice sow for the fattening pen,shoat to train pups or a big boar to sell to a preserve without a bunch of red tape the reason i came at you so hard is because even though i  will never agree with relocating hogs in georgia i will not bash others who i suspect of it due to the fact every one of us has broken a game law at some time or another thru mistake or ignorance. Good hunting and good luck with the new business


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 19, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I AGREE ITS A STUPID RULE KINDA LIKE NOT BEING ABLE TO TAKE HOME A NICE SOW FOR THE FATTENING PEN,SHOAT TO TRAIN PUPS OR A BIG BOAR TO SELL TO A PRESERVE WITHOUT A BUNCH OF RED TAPE.THE REASON I CAME AT YOU SO HARD IS BECAUSE EVEN THOUGH I  WILL NEVER AGREE WITH RELOCATING HOGS IN GEORGIA I WILL NOT BASH OTHERS WHO I SUSPECT OF IT DUE TO THE FACT EVERY ONE OF US HAS BROKEN A GAME LAW AT SOME TIME OR ANOTHER THRU MISTAKE OR IGNORANCE. GOOD HUNTING AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW BUSINESS



It is hard for me to believe that a simple phrase like High Schooler can be so inflammatory.  Alot like calling someone a Poacher, I guess.  Yes, I have broken a game law or two by mistake or ignorance in my lifetime.  However, I never intend to blatantly disregard any.  Not that you need to prove anything to me, your well wishes for  Bigreddon may prove to me that you are out of high school.  
Good Luck


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 20, 2009)

jester896 said:


> it is hard for me to believe that a simple phrase like high schooler can be so inflammatory.  Alot like calling someone a poacher, i guess.  Yes, i have broken a game law or two by mistake or ignorance in my lifetime.  However, i never intend to blatantly disregard any.  Not that you need to prove anything to me, your well wishes for  bigreddon may prove to me that you are out of high school.
> good luck



waiting on that pic buddy


----------

